
Why Epik welcomed Gab.com - DanAndersen
https://epik.com/blog/why-epik-welcomed-gab-com.html
======
akerl_
> My hope, for all of our sakes, is that Gab.com treads wisely, using its
> liberty for the betterment of most, and the enlightenment of all.

Anyone who looks at the behavior of Gab.com and believes that their mission
has anything to do with betterment or enlightenment is not somebody I'd like
to associate with.

------
charlesism
It's Epik's right to host Gab. It's the right of Epik's other customers to
leave and find an alternate provider.

------
smkellat
Well, another hosting provider/domain registrar may be getting intense
pressure soon enough it seems.

------
foobarbazetc
What’s the over/under that whoever runs Epik spends their time “enlightening”
the world on Gab?

